# heat cord



## damo gug (Jun 9, 2020)

Wondering how people have heated foam background and rocks using heat cord? thinking maybe plastic tubing incase thing go wrong? any help appreciated.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi damo gug 
I use heat cord underneath the floors in my enclosures and swear by it. Have never tried heating a background but im sure it could be done. Good luck.


----------



## damo gug (Jun 9, 2020)

looking at getting some frogs and water skinks and want to set up a naturalistic enclosure and don't really want a bulky heat light to ruin the look of the enclosure as im building it like a normal wood snake enclosure. I live in townsville so really just for the cold days as my house gets fairly hot.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jun 9, 2020)

Maybe just try heating from underneath then , would be eazier anyway.


----------



## damo gug (Jun 9, 2020)

would they still utilise it and would it work with a thick substrate?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jun 9, 2020)

If the substrate is to deep , it may act as insulation and you may have trouble getting enough heat . I could be wrong , it depends on your setup . Heatcord wattage and spacing , how much ventilation , size of enclosure. Before you introduce any critters just set it up and see what happens. You can experiment with different setups and see what works best .


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 10, 2020)

I use it with deep substrate. It works brilliantly*

*Disclaimer: I've done all sorts of things and never had a problem with it, but I'm sure it's possible to find a way to stuff it up or make a fire or something.


----------

